

Stack Overflow results now included in MSDN Search - mwsherman
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/10/stack-overflow-results-featured-in-msdn-search/

======
subbu
This is a win-win for both SO community and MSDN. SO has a lot more Q/A on
.NET than any other platform/tech. That means there are a lot more .NET folks
on it. Good luck to Joel, Jeff and SO community.

------
misterbwong
Stack Overflow (well really, google, but SO usually comes up pretty close to
the top) has become my go to resource for looking up problems and usage
scenarios for my .NET dev. MSDN is woefully lacking in many respects and it's
much easier to find _relevant_ results on SO.

------
evo_9
In general I find the MSDN information to be lacking. It's about as dry and
straight-forward as you can get and rarely does my search for the 'answer' end
there.

It would be nice if you could choose to see these results mixed in or not. A
check-box next to search field maybe?

~~~
nigelsampson
I find I end up using the two different sites for different things. Stack
Overflow for when I need help with a problem, and MSDN as a reference tool for
the capabilities of a section of the framework. Integrating the two will be a
great help.

------
mistermann
I hope MS doesn't use this as an opportunity to put even less resources into
MSDN and Help.

Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but I used to be able to hit F1 to get
context (good) sensitive help in Visual Studio - this hasn't worked for ~5
years for me. Luckily, it doesn't matter that much because of all the non-
official sources...but I'm just curious why MSDN and help seems to not work,
at all.

~~~
prodigal_erik
Back when I was trying to use MSDN, I could only assume they had a team of
people whose job was ensuring that every document got a new URL with every
major release, and that none of the URLs they had already assigned work
anymore. Maybe if they had fewer resources they'd waste less time making both
bookmarks and their own search results useless.

------
notyourwork
This is great because there are many times I find community discussions/forum
threads much more understandable than technical documents.

~~~
jobu
They also bring in results from codeproject.com. This definitely makes MSDN
search a first stop for tech-related info. No more weeding out experts-
exchange or software.informer results from my Google search.

I'm curious about the weighting they give for different sites. Some search
terms don't bring in results from StackOverflow like I thought they would.

~~~
evo_9
* They also bring in results from codeproject.com.*

Now that (CodeProject) result aggregation, yeah that's extremely
cool/useful/helpful... did not know this.

------
arithmetic
It's nice to be able to go to one place to look for some .NET API. I no longer
need to Google search a topic, and then open multiple tabs, each for MSDN, SO,
experts-exchange, and other forums.

------
sauce71
This is so great. I actually look forward to the next time I need a really
obscure winapi function. Apple?

------
apl
Fantastic stuff for certain communities. Using Google to site-search SO.com is
a wonderful resource. I'm not a .NET developer, but if I were, then I'd
appreciate this data-aggregating shortcut.

------
andrewljohnson
I rarely care so little about a tech-related article that I flag it, but here
you go.

